# Ludwigia Arcuata



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey everybody,

this is a plant I have always wanted to try.
I would like to give it a shot in my tank. If anybody would have a stem of it available, I would be really greatfull if you could bring it to the meeting on Saturday.
I have a lot of plant species available to trade, I do not have a lot of each because of the small tank size but certainly something you might like.

A lot of Echinodorus Tenellus, really nice
Some glosso
Some riccia
Some quadrifolia something
Some hairgrass
Some local ludwigia
Some hygro polysperma
Mayaca fluiviatilis
Dwarf Java fern
Rotala Green
.
.
.

If you are not able to come to the meeting but are willing to trade,give or sell me a stem, I am willing to drive (even long distances to see nice tanks ;-) ),
Thanks

Pieter


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hey pieter,
I forgot to tell you that I have this plant. At least I believe I still do. I can't make it to the meeting this weekend because I'm travelling down to Austin. However, if you pm me your address I can mail you some stems. 

David


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Did you ever get your arcuata?


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes I got it last weekend from David.
It looks like it is growing nice.

It doesn't have the really nice purple color though.
Anybody having ideas to get it nice and purple.

Maybe I just have to wait a little longer.

Thanks


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't know about purple, but I have seen l. arcuata a nice red before. I couldn't get mine to become like that though. I don't know if it was because of the strain, nutrients, or pH, but I was never able to produce the nice blood-red colors that amano gets from his arcuata. I'm glad it's growing for you though. Tell me if you have better luck with it than I!

David


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I asked because I now have enough that I could have sent you some if you needed. I'm glad you already have it.

Mine is blood red. Lots of light and CO2 with low NO3.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Ben,

thanks for the offer anyway.
What kind of colour do you get with high levels of NO3.
I rather not go to low with the NO3, I don't use testkits and just add about 20 ppm every week with a 50% waterchange. So my NO3 is in the 20-40 range or lower (plant uptake).
Do you think this would be fine to get nice colouring with high CO2 and light.

Thanks

Pieter


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey ben,
what's the pH of your tank?

David


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I think you would still get the nice coloring with high NO3 if you had high CO2 and light. I've gotten so slack on adding macro's that I can't think what it looks like when I do, but I don't think it's much different. 

My pH runs around 6.4. I have a Dupla CO2 controller.

Back years ago, people used to think L. arcuata was a hard plant. Things have changed.

Ben


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

man, i couldn't get it to come around. I kept my co2 until my fish were gasping and my light is superbright. I dunno though, will have to wait and see what pieter can do.

David


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Is your water acidic? Do you have some to ludiwiga arcuata to spare this way? I have had success with ludwigia ovalis. I have heard some of these need acidic water.
I do have acidic water thanks to the Florabase and CO2.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Yea florabase wil do it. Sorry but I gave all of my L. arcuata to Pieter. You'll have to ask him. Have you joined the club yet ?

... all the peer pressure


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Have not joined yet. Currently I have no time to attend.


----------

